# Puppy Whines On Walks



## Breck09 (Oct 25, 2012)

My family and I got a GSD about a month ago and he will be 12 weeks on Friday. Ever since we brought him home and have taken him on walks he whines for most of the walk. It has gotten better over the last few weeks and he now only whines for the first 5 minutes or so (seems to stop at the same point pretty much) but still doesn't seem to enjoy walks like I would figure he would. When he does whine he tends to either sit down or turn to go back towards our house. Is this something normal and if so will it stop and when? My thinking is that he possibly doesn't like leaving the rest of the family behind because most of the times I walk him by myself. The times the entire family does walk him he tends to do a little better but still has the occasional whine. He is also starting to do it on car rides as well. This has only started in the past two weeks though. I am thinking that has something to do with going to the vet and now he thinks every time we get in the car that is where we are going. Any advice from the pros would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Take him on car rides that aren't to the vet. Go somewhere fun. Are you treating him on walks? The first few walks we did, I had a pocket full of treats. After our first walk (which involved a lot of whining, sitting, laying down, not wanting to move, etc.) I took our other dogs out at the same time. Problem solved! I wanted to take him out alone, though. So the next time I tried it with just him, and had no issues. Now he likes walks, and I don't have to treat him or bribe him at all. Maybe take him somewhere away from home to start? Some have mentioned that. My guy isn't in a hurry to get back home... he's in a hurry the whole walk, LOL! I don't treat or do anything special when we get home, so there's no 'prize' waiting for him. All the good stuff is during the walk itself. Grim is very vocal, and makes a lot of racket right now in the truck. We have made a few vet trips recently, but that doesn't seem to bother him. I think it's just needing more time in the truck to get used to it. I've had GSDs that were always vocal in the car. Sometimes they're just whiny riders, LOL!


----------

